# Szanowni Państwo



## wolfrau

Do we also translate it as "ladies and gentlemen" in e-mails? For example by writing a letter of application. How do we start, when we don't know a name of the contact person?


----------



## Thomas1

Hi,

Depending on how you want to start your e-mail, you can begin it with:Dear Sirs,
We have received...

Dear Sir,
We have received...

Dear Sir/Madam,
We have received...

Dear Madam,
We have received...​ 
To end such an e-mail you usually use Yours faithfully,
XYZ​


----------



## dreamlike

'Szanowni Państwo' usually translates into English as '_Dear Sir or Madam'_. 
As is customary on such occasions, when the recipient is unknown, we end the letter with_ 'Yours faithfully'.

By the way, you could have just as well written in Polish -- it's a Polish section of the forum after all, and the fact that your question deals with English is of little importance, I think.  _


----------



## NotNow

I have never seen _Yours faithfully_ used in a letter.  It's sounds archaic.  _Sincerely_ is the most common ending.  Salutations and endings are becoming less and less popular in correspondence.  One omits the salutation and just starts with the first sentence.

_Dear Sirs_ is dated, too.  The best salutation, if you must use one, is _To Whom It May Concern_.


----------



## Thomas1

I guess it may depend on the country. Have a look: 
*yours faithfully or sincerely for UK English.*

I agree with Dreamlike that
_Dear Sir or Madam,_
might be better.
Another thread of interest:E-mail opening: Dear Sir/ Dear Sir or Madam etc.


----------



## NotNow

All these sound like the 1950s.


----------



## Thomas1

Thank you, NotNow. I think I'll consider using your suggestions next time I'm writing a formal e-mail/letter.


----------



## dreamlike

Thomas1 said:


> Thank you, NotNow. I think I'll consider using your suggestions next time I'm writing a formal e-mail/letter.


But first I'd suggest that you confront NotNow's opinion with those of other native speakers of English. The one I've just spoken to says that the suggesteded valedictions are alive and well and kicking.


----------



## NotNow

I think Thomas is being sarcastic


----------



## Thomas1

I am not. I meant what I wrote in earnest, especially if I write to someone from the US.

Dreamlike, which English variety does the person you talked to speak?


----------



## LeTasmanien

NotNow said:


> The best salutation, if you must use one, is _To Whom It May Concern_.



I agree "Yours faithfully" is a bit archaic these days.
"Yours sincerely" is still used but quite commonly now people often sign off with simply "Regards".
Wolfrau has given the example of a letter of application (for a job/position).
In this instance to begin with "to whom it may concern" would be inappropriate. 
The writer can be sure that the application will be received by someone who of course will not feel that the application does not "concern" them.

I have received many applications for various positions over the years and typically they will commence with
"Dear Sir" or even "Dear Phil" and not "Dear Sir or Madam" as most of the time the applicant knows the name of the person to whom he/she is addressing the application.

On the other hand "to whom it may concern" can be used, and often is, to begin a personal reference written by a third party.
This is becase the writer has no idea who the reader/s may be.

Cheers
Phil.


----------



## LilianaB

I have seen _Faithfully yours_, but really used by an attorney who would have been about ninety now, however, _Truly_ _yours_ is still used in legal correspondence. _To Whom It May Concern_ may sound rude, or at least very impersonal, like a standard letter mailed to hundreds of people, that does not really mean that much, if used in a context for which it is not mean. _Dear Sir_/_Madam_ would be the best choice, in my opinion, at least in AE.


----------



## dreamlike

Thomas1 said:


> I am not. I meant what I wrote in earnest, especially if I write to someone from the US.
> 
> Dreamlike, which English variety does the person you talked to speak?


It's a Pole born to an English father, who speaks impeccable RP, and so does he, I presume.  If you ask around, you'll find the same.


----------

